# Spreader for my dump insert....



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Got my spreader option for my dump insert today. Here are some pics. I had to re-run some of the wiring, I was not too impressed with their work on "THAT" one. Anyway, hoping for some snow to put this thing to work.

Marshall


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Rear cover up, this is for clean out...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

The spinner... This is the wiring job I re-ran. The connection is now up in the bed and protected.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Here is the control box. I am going to make a custom bracket for it to sit on the floor. The front will be facing up for easy reach...


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Nice setup Marshall! Looks like a good investment. I think you will like it.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That is a nice setup! And Stainless too! Sweet, I hope we get snow to try out all our new toys too!!


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Thumbs up on that nice spreader


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice looking unit  Just for curiosity how much was the dump and sander set up? Also would you be putting a plastic behind the unit to prevent it from hitting the truck?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Nice job,that is a great looking unit.Hope it works as good as it looks.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would have cut those wire ties and used the length of the cables to get that wiring up into the bed of the truck or somewhere else away from the spinner and road grime. I have a feeling those connections will not last long.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Maybe I missed it, but what kind of dump insert is that?

Everett


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks Everyone...



> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *Nice looking unit  Just for curiosity how much was the dump and sander set up?... *


The dump with cab shield kit, side board kit, tarp kit, tax, and installation was $5000.00. The spreader listed for around $3400.00 installed. This unit was a leftover sat on the dealer's lot for about a season. I got it for about $2800.00



> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *Nice looking unit ... Also would you be putting a plastic behind the unit to prevent it from hitting the truck? *


If you mean between the spinner and the bumper? yes I have a piece of conveyor belt to hang there. I'll post pics as soon as I get this done.



> _Originally posted by CT18fireman _
> *I would have cut those wire ties and used the length of the cables to get that wiring up into the bed of the truck or somewhere else away from the spinner and road grime. I have a feeling those connections will not last long. *


Done...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

I put the connection up in the bed...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EIB _
> *Maybe I missed it, but what kind of dump insert is that?
> 
> Everett *


It's a TruckCraft.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The wiring looks to be in a much better spot than under the bumper.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

My mistake. I thought they were lower. picture was a bit deceiving. Where you got it run is right where I would have done it.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Looks like you did a great job relocating the wires/connections up to inside the truck bed. Much better spot. Just for extra protection and preventine maintenance, I would be sure to put in some dielectric grease to help it from corrosion like from water and salty road spray.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm very curious to see how the Truck Craft tailgate salter holds up with various winter and salt conditions??????

I have the same Truck Craft Aluminum insert, just waiting for some factual feedback before buying their salter.

By the way, nice job with the install! Be sure to use a plexiglass or other sheeting to cover mesh cab guard to eliminate salt flowing through, then onto pump below. My pump really is quite rusty for only 1.5 seasons of action.

Good luck and let us know how the salt/dump combination holds up!

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicagoSnow _
> *I'm very curious to see how the Truck Craft tailgate salter holds up with various winter and salt conditions??????...
> *


If you are going to wait I'll let you know.



> _Originally posted by ChicagoSnow _
> *...By the way, nice job with the install! Be sure to use a plexiglass or other sheeting to cover mesh cab guard to eliminate salt flowing through, then onto pump below. My pump really is quite rusty for only 1.5 seasons of action... *


We are not really supposed to put anything solid over that mesh. When the dump is empty, the air flow under the shield can lift the bed. I made up a small tarp that I can unroll and will hang down to keep material from going through the mesh.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChicagoSnow _
> *...By the way, nice job with the install! Be sure to use a plexiglass or other sheeting to cover mesh cab guard to eliminate salt flowing through, then onto pump below. My pump really is quite rusty for only 1.5 seasons of action...ChicagoSnow *


Here is 2 pics for you on my temporary solution for the rear mesh. I am having a heavier stronger custom tarp made for it.

Marshall


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Down...


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

That should take care of any "stray" salt from finding its way to your pump!

What was the issue about the leaky lift cylinder? It was fixed you said, but could it have been avoided?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

As I told you in the PM TruckCraft said the pumps are set too high from the factory. I'm still waiting for the third cylinder to come in. Insert still raises but I have a puddle of fluid in and under my truck.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Here is the unit OFF of the truck, it's in my basement right now. There are 3 pieces to it...

The spinner...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

The leveling bracket, this keeps the spinner level and will stay on the bumper over the winter...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

The tailgate unit...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

This is the business end of the unit. This is the load side...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Here is the rear panel open again...


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Nice to see a very professional, well documented "chain of events" in regard to this Truckcraft combo.

You should really get in touch with Truckcraft to inform them of a possible commission you very well deserve! You have put me one step closer to a second TC-120 and my first TC-130(salt/tailgate spreader).

Great work............. keep it coming!

Joe


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks; I would just be happy if they would get my... OUR... leaky cylinders right.


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

*Steel truckcraft dump*

Sorry for my ignorance.....do you have to raise the dump body to feed the conveyer unit?? I have a steel truck craft dump and just added two leafs to the rear suspension of the truck and am considering this spreader option.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes,you have to raist the dump insert to get material back to the auger.You can then lower it until it uses up the available material at the back of the insert.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Raising the bed would be the only bad thing about that system.Reason being if your on uneven ground ,low hanging opsticals.I like the set up pelican has where the side tips up don't have to worrie as much.But the truck craft system is still a great system I'm not putting it down ,I guess it's all what you get used to using.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *Raising the bed would be the only bad thing about that system.Reason being if your on uneven ground ,low hanging opsticals...*


I really don't see this as a big problem for me. All of the lots I manage are LARGE open areas with no wires and are extremely flat. Raising and dumping the bed are training issues. I'm getting paid by the hour. The thirty seconds it will take to stop for the bed to lower completely is no big issue. The only thing I have to do is keep enough material at the auger for it to continuously flow. It doesn't become a problem until the load becomes close to empty.



> *...I like the set up pelican has where the side tips up don't have to worrie as much.... *


Yes. I love Pelican's system and would have bought one in a minute; however, I am just a poor boy and don't have his kind of money.  Eventually when I get large enough, I will probably be headed that direction.

Marshall


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

How much does all that weigh, and how much salt will it hold?

Also how much salt can you put in it legally?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well I think the truck bed itself cost about $25K ,Marshall you got a good system I like it but the places i do are not flat or have limeted height.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Heron Coves.......


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SnowGodFather _
> *How much does all that weigh, and how much salt will it hold?
> Also how much salt can you put in it legally? *


The whole truck tares just under 7000 lbs, the spreader I think weighs about 500 lbs. Not sure how much salt it will hold...as the truck sits now it will hold 4 yards of mulch with some room.

my truck's gvw is 10,000 lbs "LEGALLY"... so I think somewhere around 2500 lbs in salt. So what's that 2, 2 1/2 yards of salt?

Cost $7800.00 Total


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Not bad , not bad, duel purppose spreader dump....

My V-box holds 2-2½ yards. at $3500 so I guess your's has more uses to justify the extra cost.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Well here is how the spreader did.

I put 2.6 yards or so of salt on per load.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

At first the spinner was not under the chute right. So most of the salt went right past the spinner. Once I adjusted the spinner the flow was fine. The speed of the spinner leaves a little to be desired. It doesn't quite throw salt as far as our hoppers. I learned to drive to the left to get the reach I needed to fix this problem. Yes this was with the spinner at full speed. The rate of application was great. It put down just as much as our hoppers but I had plenty of salt left at the end. Not sure about the numbers maybe it holds more yards than my Fisher did. Wet salt went through as well as dry. The auger feed the salt perfect. Also very very little salt (maybe 5 lbs) got stuck in the bed and did not want to come out.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

And the pattern...


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Also my control center right at my finger tips. All I need to do is mount my phone holder...


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Now that you have put it thru her paces it was a worth while invest ment? Now do you cover that up if you go so sand and it's still snowing/freezing rain out? Also do you clean the auger gate out completly when done?


----------



## peewee (Apr 5, 2001)

Heron Cove, that is a sweet set up. I really was impressed with your attention to details in your work.Only one thing......Where is that conveyor belt? Great pics too.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *Now that you have put it thru her paces it was a worth while invest ment?..*


Yes, it was worth every penny and has almost made a full return on the WHOLE unit.



> *...Now do you cover that up if you go so sand and it's still snowing/freezing rain out?..*


Yes, I cover it with just a cheap blue tarp. We don't put sand down though just salt (check out the pic).



> *...Also do you clean the auger gate out completly when done?..*


Yes, It gets cleaned after each storm. In fact when I'm done, the WHOLE truck, insert and spreader gets soap and water at least.


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peewee _
> *Heron Cove, that is a sweet set up. I really was impressed with your attention to details in your work...*


Thanks, my wife just thinks I'm anal.











> *...Only one thing......Where is that conveyor belt? Great pics too. *


It's a DUMP BED why would there be a conveyor belt?


----------



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

NICE SETUP
WHAT IS YOUR TRUCK GVWR . MY TRUCK IS A FORD F250 WITH A 1500 LBS BED LOAD MY GVWR IS 7500 LBS I AM GETING A EZ-DUMPER IT IS 700 LBS I AM MAKEING MY TRUCK A 1 TON WILL THAT HOLD A EZ-DUMPER WITH SALT IN IT THANK YOU


----------



## RichterNo1 (Sep 29, 2004)

Heron Cove PM 
thanks for the great pics and info. now that you've had it for awhile how do you like it? do you ever having any problems spreading with the dumpn the up position? looking in to gettine the same set up. the only thing is its kinda price all i would really be using it for would be the salting and turning it into a leaf box for the fall. what do you think?


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks! I absolutely LOVE it! I SWEAR I WILL NEVER GO BACK to a V-box! The aluminum stainless has held up with very little tarnishing and I haven't had any mechanical problems with the insert or the spreader itself. Yes, it is a little pricey; however, it is worth every penny! We have never been able to get any more than 3-5 years out of any of our steel v-boxes. Even the stainless steel one we have, the box holds up, but we are forever putting a bottom end on it, chains, drive gears, etc...This unit WILL pay for its self in time.

I am in an open lot, 80+ acres with no wires, so I don't have any issues with the bed being up. I am considering putting a vibrator on it. I am in the process of working with TruckCraft on what size to use. It does get a little tiresome shaking the bed when you have wet material. 

As far as a leaf box goes, believe it or not, I built a wood one for it myself. The guys at TruckCraft actually liked my ideas and have plans in the future of building a modular leaf box to work in conjuction with the insert. I just heard this the other day.

Marshall


----------



## Treedoc32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Heron Cove PM

I have had the same setup for 2 full seasons going on my third. Everything with the unit has held up extremely well. Very low maintenance and easy to take off and put on. The only two problems that I have had with the unit is the Leveling bar on the bumper and the main control in the cab.

The leveling bar problem was my own fault. You need to be careful when backing a trailer. Need I say more.

The control box that originally came with the unit was a cheap handheld box about half the size of a computer keyboard. I had to have it replaced after about 3 months. Manufacturer said I must have dropped it. They replaced it with the controller that you have. I have had NO problems since.

I'm thinking of putting a vibrator on it to help with the movement of material.

We purchased a Snow Ex VeePro last year for another truck. It also works great, but if you need to use your truck for hauling it can be hassle removing it.


----------



## 4 Seasons (Nov 27, 2005)

*Excellent work that's what i'm looking for*

I have a Del slide in dump box and i want to put the tc 130 deicer on it but the pricing up here is in rediculous at $5700.00 is there anywhere else that anyone can suggest for cheaper ?


----------

